# Police Chief Michael P. Maloney



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Chief*

*Michael P. Maloney*

Greenland Police Department, New Hampshire

End of Watch: Thursday, April 12, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 48
*Tour:* 26 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 4/12/2012
*Weapon:* Rifle
*Suspect:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Police Chief Michael Maloney was shot and killed while serving a drug-related search warrant with officers from the Attorney General's Drug Task Force shortly after 6:00 p.m. A subject in the home opened fire with a rifle, killing Chief Maloney and wounding four other officers.

The subject barricaded in the house following the shooting. He and a female were found dead several hours later after a SWAT team forced entry into the home.

Chief Maloney has served in law enforcement for 26 years and served with the Greenland Police Department since 2000. He was eight days from retirement.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Greenland Police Department
P.O. Box 100
579 Portsmouth Avenue
Greenland, NH 03840

Phone: (603) 431-4624
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21226-police-chief-michael-p-maloney#ixzz1rvr5obzM


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Chief Maloney.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Chief. You were robbed of your retirement.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

RIP. Very sad.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest with the angels, Chief. My prayers and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Saint Michael the Archangel,
defend us in battle.
Be our protection against the wickedness and snares of the devil.
May God rebuke him, we humbly pray;
and do Thou, O Prince of the Heavenly Host -
by the Divine Power of God -
cast into hell, satan and all the evil spirits,
who roam throughout the world seeking the ruin of souls.

Amen.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I posted on ODMP, but I'll add RIP here. A damn shame, a total waste and a sad day for an entire town.

My prayers are with his family and all who know and love him best.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

RIP Chief Maloney...too young


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RIP Chief Maloney.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Too young and so close to leaving. RIP Chief Maloney. Let your tragic death be a reminder to us all and those who will serve after us, that we are in harms way from the moment we put the badge on.....until the day we take it off...no matter where we work. Your heroism will not be forgotten.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

RIP Chief. By all accounts a real leader who lead from the front. Continue to watch over us as we continue your work.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

My mind has been wrapped around the Chief's murder that I've almost forgotten the wounded Officers. I wish for them and PRAY for a speedy recovery. My heart goes out to each member of their families and the Town of Greenland as well.


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Tragic. Thoughts go out to Chief Maloney family & the Greenland Police Dept.RIP Chief.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

The name sounds familiar - does anyone know if he was a Sergeant with Keene, NH PD back around, say, October of 1992? I went through a week-long semi-auto pistol instructor school at Fort Devens back then and there was a guy from there, I think his name was very similar if not the same... kinda intense, in a SWAT-way. If he is the same guy, he'd be around that age, and he definitely would be the kind of chief who would kick in a door with the rest of the team, no matter how many days he had left.

Sure hope not...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Cheif Maloney. On a side note unlike in MA when an officer dies and only a few places fly the flag at half mast Everywhere up here in NH flys it half mast.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

_*Chief Maloney wake arrangements:*_
_Wake - Wednesday, April 18_
_Public visiting hours 5pm - 9pm_
_Remick and Gendron Funeral Home_
_811 Lafayette rd._
_Hampton, NH 03842_
Walk-by will take place at 1pm - 3pm

*Chief Maloney funeral arrangements:*
Funeral - Thursday, April 19
Funeral /memorial service starts at 12pm
Winnacunnet High School Athletic Field
1 Alumni Dr.
Hampton, NH
_Law enforcement will assemble at a site TBD and will march to the service site._

I'm sure the NCIC/CJIS system will have more info than what has been made public.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Rest Chief Maloney.
Shall be attending funeral services Thursday, hope all can make it.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

RIP Chief Maloney


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Rest In Peace Chief.


----------

